# Hedgy loosing quills,getting bald



## mark_pl (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi
I'd like to ask you for advice - actually it's not about my hedgehog, but about one owned by a person who asked me for help.
For a week the pet is losing plenty of quills, the owner took her to the vet, but the vet is not familiar with hedgehogs and can't find out whats happening. They took some quill and skin samples and made test for bacteria and fungus but found nothing yet.
The hedgehog is young, so she could have quilling now.
I suppose that it could be skin inflamation caused by quilling, I advised to contact professional vet familiar with exotics and to start (I can't find proper english word) spreading oliwe for babies on her skin. 
Please, take a look at the photo and write what's happening with the hedgehog and what should the owner do?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Did they treat for mites? If not, that's probably the next easiest path to take. There is no 100% way to tell if a hedgehog doesn't have mites, as tests can come back with false negatives. Just make sure the person demands treatment with kitten Revolution only and nothing else.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

what is the hog kept on. i have mine on liners and something similar happened to my paco turned out he had an allergic reaction to the washing powder we used on the liners


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Is this hedgehog's skin flaky really bad? Mine looks exactly th same right now and my vet said mites. Looking through some threads it seems like sometimes even with a skin scrape mites don't always show up... Hopehefeels better soon!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Is hedgie scratching herself? Usually with mites, they do frantic scratching. Since they ruled out bacteria and fungus, treating her for mites would be best. 

Normal quilling does not cause quill loss and dryness that severe.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

See you are from Poland  , hope Revolution for kittens or cats is available there?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

To tag onto Larry's post.... Ask your veterinarian for selamectin. Revolution is the trade name of selamectin. I have seen quite a few people in countries outside of the US & Canada who report that their vet's do not know what Revolution is, as they know it only as selamectin.


----------



## mark_pl (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you very much for all your answers. To speak the truth I don't know if hedgehog is scratching etc. As I mentioned it was just the question I was asked by hedgehogs owner who was looking for help and got to our website.
And I think, that Revolution for kittens is not avalible in Europe, but I might be wrong. For sure there is an alternative medicine although.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Kalandra said:


> To tag onto Larry's post.... Ask your veterinarian for selamectin. Revolution is the trade name of selamectin. I have seen quite a few people in countries outside of the US & Canada who report that their vet's do not know what Revolution is, as they know it only as selamectin.


When I purchased my Revolution in Germany it was sold under the trade name "Stronghold", maybe you can ask your vet for this? I also printed out the information from the website for Revolution; the colors, packaging etc are the same or similar I believe, so your vet might recognize it by these things if not by the name.

~Katie


----------



## mark_pl (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you very much Stronghold is very popular and obtaining it in Poland is very easy.


----------

